# New Canon 7D - First Pictures



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Finally broke down and bought the 7D, i have been looking for a long time at different cameras. Gotta say, i'm very pleased and know that it can only get better. Here are some of the first pictures i've taken, let me know what ya'll think! (the last picture is a friends mom, i only put it in there because i thought it was a well taken picture for me!)


----------



## TexasCityDave (Mar 11, 2005)

Nice shots. Enjoy your Canon 7D. I've had mine for about six months and it's been fun.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

thanks Dave!


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

I cant wait to get mine. Probably in the next month or so if I can wait that long. 

What camera did you have before the 7d?


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

first slr for me. i've had every point and shoot you can think of, and just was never satisfied! i'll tell you this too, i bought my 7d on Buy.com for 1250 body only. i've been looking at them for a year and that was BY FAR the best price i've seen. i also had a $350 amex rebate, which i tied to camera purchase, and i feel REALLY good about how i came out on that deal. next purchase will be a nice lens. i got a 55-250mm now, primarily because deer season is coming and i love taking pictures of deer. but i want a nice everyday use lens.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Congrats on the new camera. I think you will love it. I said I would not use the video function because I bought it for shooting sports. Well...it didn't turn out that way. A friend used it to shoot video at a high school football game I was covering. Then I took it to the drag races and shot the nitro cars. UGH! I jumped every time they took off. Videos were terrible, funny, but terrible.

I sold it recently to a fellow MaxPreps sports shooter. It had just over 160K shutter actuations. I hated to see it go but I am retiring from high school sports shooting and don't need two cameras any longer.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

nice pics


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

any body have any pointers for finishing my photos? is it just one of those things that "practice makes perfect"? is there some internet reading you can reccomend?


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Photoshop Elements is reasonable as well as Paint Shop Pro.
I use Lightroom for my sports pic because I can work on hundreds at one time.

Every digital image could use some additional tweaking.
Levels, color, contrast, sharpening, cropping etc.

It does make a difference.
Good luck. Congrats on the camera.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks! i've been looking at getting elements. i've got a friend i used to date that is a professional photographer and she reccomended that as well.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Here is an example. I took this pic with my cell phone. In Elements, I cropped it a little, adjusted the levels, contrast, auto color, then resized it. Adjusted the sharpness. Then I outlined the pic with a 4 pixel white outline, and then added the black border.

It can be a struggle at first, but the more you play with the program, the easier it becomes.

And don't forget to check out the Elements website...
http://www.elementsvillage.com/forums/index.php

Good luck.
Mike


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

nice!


----------

